# Peanuts Place ~ A Bunny Blog



## peanutdabunny (Apr 24, 2021)

Let's get started right at the beginning,
Hi, it's nice to meet you and..... I love rabbits! I first started looking into bunnies in early 2016 many years before I got my first bunny. Let me tell you I was obsessed! Bunnies just amazed me and I grew up watching Lennon the bunny, 101 rabbits, and stormy rabbits (when they still posted  ) I thought it was so cool to be able to teach rabbits tricks and be able to cuddle with them. The first pair of rabbits I looked at was a bonded pair on adopting a pet, one of their names was mocha! Such a cute name right?? I begged and begged to get a bunny, but as parents love to say, your too young. Maybe they were right, (not maybe, defiantly) Moving on though fast forward to January 2020 right before the pandemic my dad showed me a post on Facebook about someone needing to find a home for their bunny since they were going off to college, this bunny was a Netherland dwarf with super tiny ears, a Netherland dwarf that you just knew it was one because of the way it looked. In fact, they found the poor little bunny outside! Right after their neighbors moved away, coincidence, maybe. This little bunny was my obsession for a good part of 2020, sadly things didn't work out so I moved on. Then we found a little rescue with dwarf hotots and I rescued one, she was so cute and I loved her to death, we even got her a bunny buddy, but he sadly passed away within a month and we never found out the reason, (it was not GI stasis) Sadly my little sweet hotot died in a spay, I felt worthless, and felt I had no purpose, so about 8 days after her passing I brought a new bun into my life, and I named him peanut. We named him Peanut because he was the same size as a 4-week old bunny, actually smaller. He has grown a lot since being dumped at the rescue and coming to live with me. Peanut has been spoiled to pieces since of my fear that any day could be his last. Things have been going great with him, he has castles, campers, hammocks, beds, and toys galore. I can link you to all his items if I am aloud,( @Watermelons please approve if I can in the replies ) Sadly peanut can not be a free roam boy but he does get 8-12 hours out of cage time, his cage is 12 square feet, which is above the minimum but still smaller than I would like, he would be freeroam in my bathroom but he doesn't move in there because of the tiles. Since he was my third rabbit and I had already been doing years of research I knew what to do with him. This coming up week is his neuter, so please wish us luck, I will keep you all updated, hopefully, I can in the future at least do bi-weekly updates on this blog! Getting back to peanut though, I am throwing him a party tomorrow with presents and even a bunny cake! I can't wait to update you all with photos, I hope you enjoyed your first installment of peanuts place!


----------



## peanutdabunny (Apr 24, 2021)

Peanut place new logo! Tell me how you like it! I will also be making a poll!


----------



## peanutdabunny (Apr 25, 2021)

@JBun am I aloud to link peanuts products that I use for him? Thanks in advance!


----------



## peanutdabunny (Apr 25, 2021)

*A Funtastic Day*
Hello again! And welcome to Peanuts Place!
Today was a fun-filled day of celebration! We partied with peanut serving him a buntastic cake from floppy buntique which he loved and 1 present from fuz's bun boutique, It was a 10 by 10 seagrass mat which he has already begun munching away on! I want to spoil him a lot before his surgery, which I believe I did succeed at. Also, do you think I should put the mat in his carrier for him to play with? or would that distract him from eating his hay? I'll post some photos I took of him with his presents and cake in a bit! If you have any suggestions for care before his surgery make sure to reply in the comments below! Thanks in advance,
love,
Peanut


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 25, 2021)

peanutdabunny said:


> Peanut place new logo! Tell me how you like it! I will also be making a poll!


That is nice,


----------



## peanutdabunny (Apr 25, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> That is nice,


Thanks!


----------



## peanutdabunny (Apr 25, 2021)

just a flop before bedtime


----------



## peanutdabunny (Apr 26, 2021)

*A Mean Biter*
Today my little sweetheart just kept bitting me, (or atleast trying) I believe he was just going through some hormones but when ever I would start petting him he would try to chomp down on my hand! Hes still my baby, but jeez teenagers these days! Hopefully his neuter will help him, and we are getting him a new friend! If you have any suggestions please tell me, maybe he gets mad when i'm away or sleeping since he can't be out of his cage because he will pee. I hope to freeroam him in my room soon! He has tons of toys and enrichment, leaving me to believe that he is frustriated being in his cage at night. He seems to be a much happier bun when he can spend all of his time with me. How does your bunny react after being in a cage at night?
Sincerely,
Bunmom


----------



## Pumpkin (Apr 26, 2021)

When I would keep pumpkin in his pen at night, he would go completely insane. sometimes hurtling his body against the pen to escape. I couldn't bare to watch him go through that anymore so now he has access to one of the rooms in our house 24/7 which we named the "bunny room" since he completely took it over


----------



## peanutdabunny (Apr 26, 2021)

Pumpkin said:


> When I would keep pumpkin in his pen at night, he would go completely insane. sometimes hurtling his body against the pen to escape. I couldn't bare to watch him go through that anymore so now he has access to one of the rooms in our house 24/7 which we named the "bunny room" since he completely took it over


At the moment all are rooms are carpeted, and you know what they like to do with carpet......pee and dig it up! Silly bastards


----------



## peanutdabunny (Apr 26, 2021)

@Pumpkin We do have a bathroom I could freeroam him in, its about 80sqfeet but he hates the tiled flooring! What would you reccommend? He hates to move in the bathroom and will just sit at the gate door all day long.


----------



## Pumpkin (Apr 26, 2021)

If you want to permanently cover the entire bathroom floor with a grippy surface then you can use puzzle mats, a rug, or some yoga mats. If you use puzzle mats or yoga mats, then you'll probably want to cover them up with some spare bed sheets to discourage him from chewing them. But what I noticed is that that bunnies are only scared of slippery surfaces for the first first time they are in it. You've probably heard this 100 times but i'll say it again lol. Bunnies are prey animals so it's ingrained in their instincts to be wary of everything. Bunnies like grippy surfaces because in the case that there is a predator, they can dash away super fast. So after your bunny explores the entire room while having good grip on somthing, he'll realize that there's nothing to be afraid of and will still go in there once the grippy surface is removed. If you don't want something permanent, then you can temporarliy put down a thick blacket for him to walk on while he's in there for the first time. But you might want to wait to do this until after he's nuetered or else he'll probably pee on the blanket lol. After he has completely explored the room and is comfortable with being in it, you can remove the blanket. But I would advize still keeping one or two small rugs in there so he can have little safe spots to run to if he gets scared. they don't need to be big, just big enough to fit his body. I would also keep a hidey house in there so he feels extra safe while in there. I hope this helps and good luck with the surgery


----------



## peanutdabunny (Apr 26, 2021)

@Pumpkin Heres the thing, I still have to shower in this bathroom, can humiditiy affect him? In case you do not know I am gonna link 2 other accounts I think can help @Watermelons @JBun


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 26, 2021)

@peanutdabunny 
Pumpkin has given you good advice about the flooring.


----------



## Pumpkin (Apr 26, 2021)

The bathroom probably wouldn't be ideal for keeping him in 24/7, but letting him run around in there every now and then would be good for his mental health since it's very stimulating for bunnies to explore new areas. Not too sure what humidity bunnies should be kept at but sudden changes probably wouldn't be very good. But the vent in the bathroom should be able to get most of the moisture and smells out of the room.


----------



## peanutdabunny (Apr 26, 2021)

*deleted*


----------



## peanutdabunny (Apr 26, 2021)

*A Nutters Neuter Part 1*
Hey everyone! I decided to bring you on this journey of getting my baby neutered! This is the pre-care section! So the first thing I set up was his carrier. I made sure to leave it open and put treats in it so he would associate it with positive things. I put his favorite cake treats and now he loves to sit in there! I really recommend that you do this too! I here so many story of rabbits refusing to go in the carrier, so I made sure to train peanut to like getting into the carrier. I also started to feed his treats via syringe so he will use the syringe easily too! I just mashed up a tiny bit of banana and sucked it up into the syringe. If you have the time 100% do this!
Look out for part 2!
Sincerely,
Bunmom


----------



## peanutdabunny (Apr 27, 2021)

*A Cuddle Bun*
This morning Peanut was so cute! All he wanted to do was fall asleep in my hands, it was sooo cute! He even gave me some kisses! I had my mask hanging from my ear as I was getting ready to leave my house. I think he knows when have my mask on my ear or face that I have to go. He kept following mr around and jumping on my lap! He's has almost never been like this, I was so sad to leave this morning. Do you have any photos to share of your bunny cuddling with you? Just put it in the comments below! Have a floptastic day!
Sincerely,
Bunmom


----------



## peanutdabunny (Apr 28, 2021)

Peanuts first flop after his neuter! He has been giving me so many kisses! Have you noticed this too?


----------



## Pumpkin (Apr 28, 2021)

Aw so cute. I'm glad he isn't holding a grudge lol. Pumpkin likes to sulk when he gets back from the vet.


----------



## nicolekline97 (May 2, 2021)

peanutdabunny said:


> Let's get started right at the beginning,
> Hi, it's nice to meet you and..... I love rabbits! I first started looking into bunnies in early 2016 many years before I got my first bunny. Let me tell you I was obsessed! Bunnies just amazed me and I grew up watching Lennon the bunny, 101 rabbits, and stormy rabbits (when they still posted  ) I thought it was so cool to be able to teach rabbits tricks and be able to cuddle with them. The first pair of rabbits I looked at was a bonded pair on adopting a pet, one of their names was mocha! Such a cute name right?? I begged and begged to get a bunny, but as parents love to say, your too young. Maybe they were right, (not maybe, defiantly) Moving on though fast forward to January 2020 right before the pandemic my dad showed me a post on Facebook about someone needing to find a home for their bunny since they were going off to college, this bunny was a Netherland dwarf with super tiny ears, a Netherland dwarf that you just knew it was one because of the way it looked. In fact, they found the poor little bunny outside! Right after their neighbors moved away, coincidence, maybe. This little bunny was my obsession for a good part of 2020, sadly things didn't work out so I moved on. Then we found a little rescue with dwarf hotots and I rescued one, she was so cute and I loved her to death, we even got her a bunny buddy, but he sadly passed away within a month and we never found out the reason, (it was not GI stasis) Sadly my little sweet hotot died in a spay, I felt worthless, and felt I had no purpose, so about 8 days after her passing I brought a new bun into my life, and I named him peanut. We named him Peanut because he was the same size as a 4-week old bunny, actually smaller. He has grown a lot since being dumped at the rescue and coming to live with me. Peanut has been spoiled to pieces since of my fear that any day could be his last. Things have been going great with him, he has castles, campers, hammocks, beds, and toys galore. I can link you to all his items if I am aloud,( @Watermelons please approve if I can in the replies ) Sadly peanut can not be a free roam boy but he does get 8-12 hours out of cage time, his cage is 12 square feet, which is above the minimum but still smaller than I would like, he would be freeroam in my bathroom but he doesn't move in there because of the tiles. Since he was my third rabbit and I had already been doing years of research I knew what to do with him. This coming up week is his neuter, so please wish us luck, I will keep you all updated, hopefully, I can in the future at least do bi-weekly updates on this blog! Getting back to peanut though, I am throwing him a party tomorrow with presents and even a bunny cake! I can't wait to update you all with photos, I hope you enjoyed your first installment of peanuts place!


Years ago my in-laws had a few pets who didn't live long. 1 was electrocuted from biting a cord, another was just very weak and went to have multiple IVs and antibiotics treatments. She died while outdoors. The next 2 had cancer. Finally they had a pet that made it. Unfortunately you just cannot guarantee an animal will live a certain amount of time or who will not get sick. It is a risk when bringing a pet home (or a child too). Do the best to make healthy choices for your pet...that is all.

Nicole


----------

